# Windows 7 usbehci.sys BSOD



## Chris_074 (Jul 13, 2009)

I've been experiencing a BSOD everytime I try to shut down my Windows 7 HTPC. The computer hangs on the shutdown screen for about ten minutes and then BSOD's with "Driver_Power_State_Failure" as the message. 

I've interpreted the mini dump files and found the culprit to be usbehci.sys (a usb driver file of sorts). 

I've tried deleting the file, reinstalling the devices that use the file, disabling the devices that use the file, unplugging all of the external usb devices (I have one internal usb device - Nova-t 500 PCI TV card which I have disabled) , replacing the file with another usbehci.sys file from another windows 7 installation. All to no avail. The hanging on shutdown and BSOD just will not go away.

What else can I do? Is it possible to completely reinstall all of these drivers. Or perhaps I need to adjust some power options somewhere to enable the driver to change power state.

Windows 7 (x64)
Gigabyte GA-M57 SLI Motherboard

Any help\suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## usasma (Apr 11, 2009)

It's possible that usbehci.sys is not the issue - rather that it's the victim of some other driver/process that's feeding it bad information (and when it gets bad info, it then crashes).

I'd first suggest providing the information detailed in this post: http://www.techsupportforum.com/1871981-post2.html
That'll give us something to work with, and we may be able to spot things in the minidump files that aren't obvious.


----------



## Chris_074 (Jul 13, 2009)

Hi usasma,

Thank you so much for your help with this. Please find attached the files you requested.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi - 

Thanks for the files. 

There were 4 dump files found in the zip file, yet WERCON reports 7 BSODs - 
2 - 11 July 2009
1 - 12 July 2009
4 - 13 July 2009

The 4 from 13 July were in the zip file. Please check c:\windows\minidump - how many dump files are in there? I ask b/c I want to know if the system is having trouble writing dump files.

The bugchecks on all 4 dumps were nearly identical - *0x9f (0x3,,,)*, probable cause = MS USB driver usbehci.sys - 

```
[font=lucida console][size=2] 
Built by: 7100.0.amd64fre.winmain_win7rc.090421-1700
Debug session time: Mon Jul 13 04:41:50.837 2009 (GMT-7)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:20:21.602
BugCheck 9F, {3, fffffa8004e41050, fffff8000197a5a8, fffffa8003c992c0}
Probably caused by : usbehci.sys
PROCESS_NAME:  System
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
Built by: 7100.0.amd64fre.winmain_win7rc.090421-1700
Debug session time: Mon Jul 13 03:15:21.913 2009 (GMT-7)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:47:05.803
BugCheck 9F, {3, fffffa8005cd4050, fffff800032065a8, fffffa800ae85380}
Probably caused by : usbehci.sys
PROCESS_NAME:  System
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
Built by: 7100.0.amd64fre.winmain_win7rc.090421-1700
Debug session time: Mon Jul 13 01:16:07.925 2009 (GMT-7)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:28:35.815
BugCheck 9F, {3, fffffa8004d23050, fffff8000193a5a8, fffffa8004cdf250}
Probably caused by : usbehci.sys
PROCESS_NAME:  System
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
Built by: 7100.0.amd64fre.winmain_win7rc.090421-1700
Debug session time: Mon Jul 13 00:41:28.068 2009 (GMT-7)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:17:05.942
BugCheck 9F, {3, fffffa8004d2a050, fffff8000193a5a8, fffffa8004602c60}
Probably caused by : usbehci.sys
PROCESS_NAME:  System[/font][/size]
```

`
These 3 drivers were found in the dumps and were obviously written before Windows 7. I would suggest that your update them or un-install them.


```
[font=lucida console][size=2] 
ftdibus.sys  Wed Jun 27 06:05:06 2007 (46826082)
hcw99bda.sys Wed Mar 21 12:32:58 2007 (4601886A)
iMON_x64.sys Thu Dec 15 21:20:30 2005 (43A24E9E)
[/font][/size]
```
Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------



## Chris_074 (Jul 13, 2009)

Hi,

There is only 4 minidump files in c:\windows\minidump. The reason for this is I only enabled the writing of minidumps after I'd already had a few BSOD's. 

The 3 drivers you mentioned, ftdibus.sys, hcw99bda.sys and iMON_x64.sys did exist before Windows 7 because I created this Windows installation from an image of another drive. It makes sense that one of these is the culprit because I first encountered the issue when I was trying to repair the Windows 7 installation. When the "start-up repair" process would finish the computer would fail to re-start - just hang.

I will remove these drivers tonight and post back.

Cheers,

Chris.


----------



## Chris_074 (Jul 13, 2009)

Hi,

Okay, I've had some success. After extensive trial and error I disabled 1 USB hub and the computer was able to shut down, go to sleep and restart - Hullelujah!!

The hub uses 2 drivers, the same 2 drivers the other hubs use (usbd.sys and usbhub.sys). Obviously there's nothing wrong with these drivers because all of my USB ports and devices are working fine.

I can do without this USB port but it's a bit annoying having something disabled within device manager. Do you have any suggestions as to where I might go from here? I understand that if there is a hardware issue I may have to leave it as is.

Cheers,

Chris.


----------



## usasma (Apr 11, 2009)

Have a look inside the port to see if anything seems damaged (use one of the good one's as a comparison).

Check the cable of the device that was attached to this port, and check the device also.

It's not uncommon for USB ports to get "borked" - it happened on my Vista system. At first it manifested by occasional issues with the USB ports (after I busted one of the front ports) - but now is at the point where none of them work with attached devices (although, strangely, it does work with the USB mouse!).


----------



## Chris_074 (Jul 13, 2009)

Hi usasma,

All of my usb ports and devices are working. I think I have a problem with the hub which resides on the motherboard. It may have recieved a static charge or been knocked around when I was in there. Not to worry. I'm just so glad to have a fully operational operating system again. 

Your help with this has been invaluable. The support you guys are giving the IT community is saving a lot of peoples sanity. Keep up the good work.

Cheers,

Chris.


----------

